#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Подскажите специалиста по тибетской медицине в Питере

## Echo

Мне отовсюду советуют Викторию Колотагину, но нигде не могу найти ее координаты.
Если кто в курсе, подскажите пожалуйста сюда либо в личку.
Спасибо.

----------

